# new guy needs help please



## bambrough (Dec 3, 2012)

I found this while exploring some old homestead country around the mesa's of south eastern Colorado. Any help on identification would be much appreciated.


----------



## LC (Dec 3, 2012)

Its a whiskey bottle , called Four Roses I believe as for brand . Had a label in the bare area above the embossed roses . Took a cork and a metal cap probably in the amount of a shot .


----------



## LC (Dec 3, 2012)

On second thought I am not sure if it took a cork or possibly some kind of a small metal cap . I am sure it took a metal cap that screwed onto the threads at the base of the neck . As stated above , I always thought it represented a shot glass to drink from .


----------



## bambrough (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you LC. It appears that it must have had a cork as there are no threads up top. There are threads on the lower neck for a metal cap.
 Thanks again for your help. It has got me started in the right direction. I was on a deer hunt in CO and found many old homestead areas that
 had a bunch of "garbage" near them. I found it very interesting....wished I would have spent more time kick'n around.


----------



## LC (Dec 3, 2012)

When you get around places like that again , look around and see if you can possible spot a dump site , if so you have a better chance of picking up more . Look and see if there is possibly a fruit cellar . I used to look under the old houses , matter of fact that is how I got started collecting bottles , by finding some under an old house . Been on the chase for them ever since .


----------



## bambrough (Dec 3, 2012)

Im hooked for sure.....I love to look around those old sites and wonder what life must have been like. I usually spend a lot of time looking for arrowheads and such. Now I have another damn hobby......


----------



## LC (Dec 3, 2012)

Well , if you only have one other hobby you are in good shape . At one time I had seven ! Been thinning them out and getting rid of many of the things I have except for the bottles , for now that is . When you get too carried away you end up with one heck of a mess . My problem was always a lack of space for everything I had . No fun having it if you can't see it .


----------



## bambrough (Dec 3, 2012)

I did look around a bit and found these pieces by an old rock foundation. I spotted the rock chimney that was tipped over. There was a place that had a depression that had a bunch of garbage in it. Mainly broken pieces though.


----------



## bambrough (Dec 3, 2012)

pieces.....


----------



## LC (Dec 3, 2012)

Most all that blue swirl granite is worth pretty good money or at least it used to be . I have not seen any for a good long time .


----------



## epackage (Dec 3, 2012)

.


----------

